# Sexual Problems, and IBS



## theotherangel (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello all. I am new. I suffer from IBS-C. The question I need to ask, is not for myself, but for my son. His wife has IBS-D, and severe pain during intercourse,even any kind of sexual stimulation. She has become totally celibate. Anyway, has anyone else had this problem, or have you heard of this. I know with me, when I am in pain, I ain't going there...hehee. But, nothing at all!?!







I would like to understand to try and help her as well. Her gyn. said her daughter has the same problem, but didn't suggest any treatment. HELP


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

I dont' know about the sexual pain. I've had IBS-D for a long time and my mother has it, too. It sounds kind of liek the pain might be unrelated, like maybe she has pelvic inflamatory disease. It sounds like she should see a better gyn! Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I have had similar pains before. I asked my gynecologist why sometimes when I am getting aroused that I get shooting pains through my vagina. He really didn't have an answer, but he said it could be something with the nerves. Is that the kind of pain that you are talking about with arousal? Also, what kind of pain does she get during intercourse? Is it a burning pain or pain inside? I have had bacterial vaginosis before. This caused me to think that I had a continuous yeast infection, in actuality it was not. I ended up having to take flagyl to get rid of it. The bacterial vaginosis caused pain during intercourse for me. I've had all sorts of vaginal problems before I had my children. I might be able to help some if you want.


----------



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

can you really confuse BV and a yeast infection? i thought that with BV there is a very strong odour and very loose wet discharge, and with a YI there is no AWFUL smell...and very clumpy white thick discharge.


----------



## theotherangel (Mar 7, 2005)

She has no infections. She was checked for these immediatly. She has pain if she has intercourse, or even when she climaxes, without penetration. At this point, she is frightened of the pain, as this has been going on for over 18mths. It has gotten to the point that my son and she are seperated, her decision. He has custody of his girls, as she has too many bad days, her choice, as well. My son keeps asking me questions, I just can't answer, as I don't have any of these symptoms. I thought maybe someone else may have some answers. I suggested to him, that maybe she just uses it as a excuse for no responsibilities at this point. They are both young, she 25, he 27.


----------



## theotherangel (Mar 7, 2005)

Additionally to this, I must add. I only suggested the last, because, she has a son with a previous person, and left there too. Hasn't seen him in years. Case, and point.


----------



## pffft (Feb 21, 2005)

i've had ibs-d for years and yet i've never had pain or discomfort during intercourse/climax. i'm leaning towards your theory that something else is going on, and maybe its an excuse? however, its hard to say.if the intercourse hurts that much, carrying 3 pregnancies to full term and delivery must have been excruciating (?)take care


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

I think if all medical tests are proving ok then the psychological aspects have to be looked at.. the anticipation of pain can generally bring it on... it may be a condition called vaginismus (sp)...A lot of sexual problems can also have deep-rooted causes.. abuse.. abandonment etc. In the UK there are excellent psycho-sexual councillors (my mother is one) to whom a patient is referred to by their GP. It may be worth suggesting as these councillors look at the whole picture and person. It may be worth researching and suggesting. xx


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

For thenirealized....with BV you do have a smell along with itching, burning, everything else that goes along with a yeast infection. With a yeast infection you also have a smell. I agree...BV smell is a lot worse and disgusting. But, I was young and didn't know anything. It felt like a yeast infection & I had had several problems with them once I hit puberty so I thought that was what it was. I would definitely know the difference now.


----------



## Babe (Jul 7, 2004)

I have had IBS-D my entire adult life. I use to have such hard climaxes that I would have pain in my pelvic area for a day or two after intercourse.When I got older and started to have some problems with incontinence they recommended that I practice those exercises (forget what you call them) that use the same muscles. I couldn't do them because they caused the same pain!No doctor has ever been able to tell me what was causing this, so I can sympathize with her to an extent. But, I have to tell you--I have NO sympathy for any woman who gives up her children unless she is either completely disabled or so unfit that the courts take them away from her. (Sorry if I stepped on some toes.)


----------



## theotherangel (Mar 7, 2005)

pffft, luckily for her, her pregnancies were uneventful. I was there for my oldest grand-daughters birth. Very quick, labour and delivery about 3 hrs. (I wish for me...hehee) The second a about 6 hrs. She doesn't speak about the first. Honestly, I don't remember having any problems with IBS until after the delivery of the children. (They lived with me)Pat, I work with doctors and medical people all day at work. I have this mentioned to a few of the OBGYN's, they agree that she needs more medical advice, and that maybe she should change her GYN. So, I agree with you there.TexasGirl, I agree with you, as well. I think at her age, and with all shes been through, that she would know if and when she had any kind of infection as well. Women do know. Babe, Her Gyn couldn't tell her what the problem was either. Or, didn't take the time. She doesn't have a regular physician, so this could add to problems. She was diagnosed through a clinic. I have seen her in pain, I know its real. Hell, we've all had the pain. I don't have intercourse if I've just had a bout. I think I have to, at this point, stay in the middle on this one. She needs more diagnostic testing, and a some counselling as well. She is the mother of my granddaughters. I have to admit, I do resent her not being there for them when they need her. My son has moved into the same apt. building I live in, so that we can help him out. I thank you all for your replies. I feel very welcome here, for that, I thank you too.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah i had trush a month ago after a rough ibs week... sex was painful then, get to the doctors and if it is candida then just avoid yeasty and sugary foods for a bit


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I have alternating IBS. I also have occasional shooting pain in my vagina and anal area when I am aroused and when I orgasm. I believe this to be related to anal pain I am having which is presumably (waiting for final diagnosis) due to chronic pelvic pain (CPP). CPP is often also experienced by those with IBS. I recommend doing a search on it and seeing if it sounds like what she experiences. There is treatment and it is VERY common (especially in women). Sure turns one off sex!


----------



## theotherangel (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you Realist, I have sent her the information, through my son. I also don't want anyone to misunderstand my feelings for her. I love her dearly. I consider her my daughter. I just get so darn frustrated, her girls need both a mom and a dad, full-time, as far as I'm concerned. She does love them dearly. She is just, in my opinion, going through a selfish stage. She now has her first "real job". Hopefully this will help her grow up, some.


----------



## bujoldreader (Jan 25, 2004)

I am 26 years old, married, and I have IBS-D. I also have something called vulvar vestibulitis, a form of vulvodynia. I know -- a bunch of words you've never heard of, right? Well, I suggest you or your daughter-in-law look them up. Vulvodynia is a name for a group of conditions that cause pain in the vulvar area, and these conditions can be very difficult to diagnose if you don't know what to look for, which many doctors (including gyns) don't. I was in pain for seven years before I was diagnosed, and my story is not uncommon. For info, go to www.nva.org.I also suggest that you find a book titled "The V Book" by Elizabeth Gunther Stewart and Paula Spencer. It's a book about vulvar health, and includes a chapter on thorough vulvar exams, and a chapter on what can be wrong when you are feeling pain. Chronic pain, particularly that of such a private nature, can be extremely distressing for all concerned. I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## 19583 (Apr 19, 2005)

I feel for your daughter in law, I have the same problem. Even if I have a sex dream I will wake up with pains in my stomach. When my husband and I make love when I reach orgasm, my stomach starts to hurt and I try not to let him know how bad it hurts. It'll hurt for about 30 minutes. It's really bad, I usually get up out of the bed and go in the den and sit on the floor. I get hot and sometimes I shake. I wish it was something I could tell you that would help her but I don't know of anything'


----------

